# Found a head for the body  happy halloween



## privvydigger (Oct 2, 2009)

We dug this headless statue the other day.  We've dug em before but always broke.  This is the closest we've got to being whole.
 I dug this head awhile ago and with some wax did a quick check if it would work out.  I think the head to body ratio is close.  I'm thinking about making these two permenant partners.  I'm wondering what would be the best adhesive. Make it look like a scarf or something


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 2, 2009)

Looks like a mismatch.. dig a few more heads before you commit! []


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah, I like the head and the body, but they don't match.  It's a girl's head on a boy's body.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 2, 2009)

...this would be a great photoshop thread.. where are ya, Lobe??
 ..the head is too shiny...


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 2, 2009)

I like it, Sid!


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 2, 2009)

[] KATE
 ..Look at the skin color of the head compared to that of the hand.. I think the head will must have seen more sun than this one..


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 2, 2009)

You do realize that you are talking to someone that likes to have bowls full of heads and body parts, right?


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 2, 2009)

i Knew I messed up on my phraseology there.. I was laughing at Kate's post, and then moving on to Privvy's ..monster, trying to reinforce my considered opinion to not let these parts to be fused into union, seeing as such that they hold no countenance in common.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 2, 2009)

I do think it would look better with one of Rick's 'devil heads' on it.... That's a great outfit for the devil to be wearing!


----------



## glass man (Oct 3, 2009)

LOOKS KINDS LIKE GREATA GARBO IN DRAG! I LIKE IT AND THINK IT IS FUNNY COOL! JAMIE


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 3, 2009)

hows this one


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 3, 2009)

getting warmer


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 3, 2009)

I think your last head forgot his wig[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 3, 2009)

Na, keep trying, you'll find something that matches better.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 3, 2009)

This is great!  I love it! Very Halloweenie!



> ORIGINAL: privvydigger
> 
> getting warmer


----------

